# Fiat 450 special



## Leo (Dec 10, 2015)

The three point linkage on my fiat 450 special wont go up. been getting worse and worse. Need to replace hydraulic pump but very hard to work out how it comes off. In the manual I have it is not very clear. By the looks I need to take the whole time cover off to get at the nut that holds the pump shaft into the gears but im not sure. Any one done one or knows of a manual that is clear with its explanation.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Leo,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

There are 3 manuals listed on ebay.....I don't know if they are any better than what you have? One from Australia, and two from the UK. Figure 2-3 weeks shipping time. There are probably some details lost in translation in your manual.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I've worked on any number of fiat tractors over the years, and have yet to see one that required getting into the timing gears to remove a hydraulic pump. I believe the tractor has a screen in the suction line leading to the hydraulic pump. I ASSUME you have checked/cleaned this and have seen no improvement? 
Your tractor should have two pumps, both engine driven. One is for steering, the other for hydraulics. Should you need to replace either pump, the process is the same. Remove the suction and pressure lines, remove the four bolts securing the pump to the timing cover, and slip the pump out. The drive hub you're worried about will come out with the pump and can then be removed. It will require some type of puller, but it's no big deal.


----------



## Leo (Dec 10, 2015)

Fedup said:


> I've worked on any number of fiat tractors over the years, and have yet to see one that required getting into the timing gears to remove a hydraulic pump. I believe the tractor has a screen in the suction line leading to the hydraulic pump. I ASSUME you have checked/cleaned this and have seen no improvement?
> Your tractor should have two pumps, both engine driven. One is for steering, the other for hydraulics. Should you need to replace either pump, the process is the same. Remove the suction and pressure lines, remove the four bolts securing the pump to the timing cover, and slip the pump out. The drive hub you're worried about will come out with the pump and can then be removed. It will require some type of puller, but it's no big deal.


Thanks for the info. 
Mine has only the hydraulic for the PTO no power steering. When I take out the four bolts the pump comes loose and comes out about 30 mm and can be moved but something seems to hold it inside.
The maual I have says need to remove the timing gear cover.
Yes I have cleaned the filter and replaced the oil.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe that's what makes your tractor "special".


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

All kidding aside, I don't know what constitutes a special, but the 450 looks to me just all other Fiats of that vintage. Don't think I've ever seen one without power steering, but I haven't seen everything yet. I haven't found any real clear photos of the right side of the engine, but what I have seen look to me pretty much like all the rest. I see a cover plate bolted onto the back side of the timing gear covers, where a steering pump would mount. You might remove that cover and see what that shows you. If you can post some photos of that corner of the engine, I might be able to offer more help. If you can't post here, let me know and maybe you can Email me direct. That may be easier.


----------



## Lawrie Webb (Nov 7, 2020)

Leo said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Mine has only the hydraulic for the PTO no power steering. When I take out the four bolts the pump comes loose and comes out about 30 mm and can be moved but something seems to hold it inside.
> The maual I have says need to remove the timing gear cover.
> Yes I have cleaned the filter and replaced the oil.


.Hello
If your Fiat only has one Hydraulic pump and no power steering it willmost likely be a Fiat 415.
45hp
They have a hydraulic strainer located under the seat. Clean this first before deciding if you require a new pump. To fill the hydraulic reservoir a small plug is located at the back above your 3 point linkage.


----------



## Cas Willoughby (Mar 9, 2021)

I have a FIAT/UTB 550 and it has power steering, gradually it has gone weak over the last month.
I presume it is the pump to the rear of the timing area?
I will check the strainer, recently bought the tractor which was neglected and sat unused for a long while.


----------

